# New England Spring Kick-off Rally



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all,

Tina and I will be pursuing the planning of the 2nd annual New England Spring Kick-Off Rally (NESKOR) after the holidays. Just wanted to let you know that we have not forgotten!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tina and I will be pursuing the planning of the 2nd annual New England Spring Kick-Off Rally (NESKOR) after the holidays. Just wanted to let you know that we have not forgotten!
> 
> Eric


OUTBACKERMAN forgets nothing!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tina and I will be pursuing the planning of the 2nd annual New England Spring Kick-Off Rally (NESKOR) after the holidays. Just wanted to let you know that we have not forgotten!
> 
> Eric


OUTBACKERMAN forgets nothing!
[/quote]

A mind like a steel trap...they say!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?








Definitely an event not to be missed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?
[/quote]
Oh, but I am!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You eyeballin' Me?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?
[/quote]
Oh, but I am!








[/quote]

You guys hiring?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?
[/quote]
Oh, but I am!








[/quote]
You guys hiring?








[/quote]

Jim, Doug' a little busy right now....lots of desk packing to do. But his boss' x-boss' name.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?
[/quote]
Oh, but I am!








[/quote]
You guys hiring?








[/quote]

Jim, Doug' a little busy right now....lots of desk packing to do. But his boss' x-boss' name.....
[/quote]

Hehehe...at least he will have some quality time with his family over the holidays.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?
[/quote]
Oh, but I am!








[/quote]
You guys hiring?








[/quote]

Jim, Doug' a little busy right now....lots of desk packing to do. But his boss' x-boss' name.....
[/quote]

Hehehe...at least he will have some quality time with his family over the holidays.








[/quote]
Umm... You guys know something I don't?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?
[/quote]
Oh, but I am!








[/quote]
You guys hiring?








[/quote]

Jim, Doug' a little busy right now....lots of desk packing to do. But his boss' x-boss' name.....
[/quote]

Hehehe...at least he will have some quality time with his family over the holidays.








[/quote]
Umm... You guys know something I don't?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You know that "bonus" check you got in the mail? Well, turns out it's not a "bonus" check&#8230;it's a "severance" check


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do I hear _*Rumble in the Jungle III*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to working ?
[/quote]
Oh, but I am!








[/quote]
You guys hiring?








[/quote]

Jim, Doug' a little busy right now....lots of desk packing to do. But his boss' x-boss' name.....
[/quote]

Hehehe...at least he will have some quality time with his family over the holidays.








[/quote]
Umm... You guys know something I don't?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You know that "bonus" check you got in the mail? Well, turns out it's not a "bonus" check&#8230;it's a "severance" check









[/quote]
...for "*working*" so very hard while at the office


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You guys, hijacked, skyjacked, shanghai'd, a perfectly good Rally thread! You should be ashamed of yourselves!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
But what the heck, If it involves giving Doug a hard time I am all for it!







I am the opportunist at heart yanno!

BTW it wasn't really a desk Doug was packing...It was more like a folding card table I am told! 5 minutes total to get it and his crayons packed! Or were they markers? What do engineers use these days?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> What do engineers use these days?


Posts


----------

